Ask HN: What recurring meetings do you have? Are they useful? - mavsman
======
tombert
This is not a "meeting" exactly, but I have it scheduled as one.

Every morning, I have a half-hour (sometimes extended to an hour) blocking
meeting to check and reply to my emails, where I'm the only one invited. I get
a ton of email in this job, and if there's a risk of me getting interrupted
and losing my flow, I will get swamped. Having a dedicated amount of time to
do this really helps.

